# GSD Forum Get Together?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I mentioned in another thread, that I thought it would be fun to have a GSD forum get together. A place where we can all bring our dogs, friends, helpers/decoys and just play with our dogs. I think it would help us understand each other when we have discussions. We can discuss it in real time with the same dogs in front of us. If we did it in a central state, than it would give all of us a chance to get there. Who's in?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

What if you don't do protection sports? Could you still attend? I would love to see what everyone's dogs can do!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it would be fun for all to come. From all who posted in the thread, I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Unfortunately, logistically, it just isn't likely.. For those living in the set state (and within a close enough proximity to the meet) you might have a greater chance of participants... But this is not just an American forum and even if it were, the monetary aspect and time commitment would be extensive for most... Nice idea, but unlikely...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It would be cool to get a meet-up organized, though, you'd all have to come to Michigan, lol the East side of the big lake is worthy, and dogs would love the swim in fresh water, sandy beach as a reward for travelling.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Same lake is just 1 mile from my house...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would come back to Michigan, Jane! Lot closer than Kansas


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

East coast is sand, west coast is rock...you can take the express to the good side, lol


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

We've got plenty of sand! And no lake effect...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

awesome sunsets, and the micro-beer is better in MI


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...I'll meet you at Silver Lake Sand Dunes. You bring the beer

No wait....I'll meet you on my father's boat!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hineni7 said:


> Unfortunately, logistically, it just isn't likely.. For those living in the set state (and within a close enough proximity to the meet) you might have a greater chance of participants... But this is not just an American forum and even if it were, the monetary aspect and time commitment would be extensive for most... Nice idea, but unlikely...



I don't expect the entire forum to show up. It's not mandatory. Just a venue for all of us and friends to get together and play. 

I was thinking like Colorado or something around there. Central enough for everyone?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> hmmm...I'll meet you at Silver Lake Sand Dunes. You bring the beer
> 
> No wait....I'll meet you on my father's boat!


I'm in...and so are my dogs/Oh, and I love sailing, and boating, so we could sail over to the other rocky side.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't know how it works in other states, but when I held a trial at a public park, the park charged me $250, event insurance for bite work was $300, plus all the odd's and ends. So if we had enough interest, split up between all who came out, it wouldn't be outrageous. It could be a lot of fun. At least I think so. From the sound of it, I might have to make a Michigan trip too. I like dogs, beer and lakes.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm in! Michelle, we'll just use our teleporter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it illegal to teleport and drink?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In all seriousness, it's a great idea. Sounds like a lot of fun. But my vacation and trips are all booked up and I don't have any desire to drive to the midwest 2x in one year.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I was thinking May/June 2016. By the time all gets planned out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nationals in KY, but then we will not get the time to work dogs during that, just watch the ones that are chosen for trial. 
That time of year can be a bit dicey...it was frigid to the extreme last year in OH. Yet the following weekend was in the 70's.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mycobraracr said:


> I was thinking May/June 2016. By the time all gets planned out.


Doable, depending on the location


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't want to go to another event. I want this to be fun. It should be just as much of a social gathering as a dog gathering. Hang out, play with dogs, eat food, drink and have a good time. Low stress. Wyoming, Colorado or somewhere around there. That's already 12-1300 miles from California. It would be awesome if we could take over a camp ground or something.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mycobraracr said:


> I don't want to go to another event. I want this to be fun. It should be just as much of a social gathering as a dog gathering. Hang out, play with dogs, eat food, drink and have a good time. Low stress. Wyoming, Colorado or somewhere around there. That's already 12-1300 miles from California. It would be awesome if we could take over a camp ground or something.


that does sound good. we have a 22' rv, my husband may be into a road trip out west!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

mycobraracr said:


> I don't want to go to another event. I want this to be fun. It should be just as much of a social gathering as a dog gathering. Hang out, play with dogs, eat food, drink and have a good time. Low stress. Wyoming, Colorado or somewhere around there. That's already 12-1300 miles from California. It would be awesome if we could take over a camp ground or something.



This I would consider. Though living in MD, Colorado is not central to me at all. It's nearly west coast. LOL. 

But I love the camping, hanging out, maybe work a dog or maybe not.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I have my whole family and past in Michigan lol, if it was far enough out (may/june 2016) I could make that happen, possibly with my dog even. Anyone know roughly how much it is to "bag check" a dog lol? Approx 88-90 lbs, not including crate. Jeremy, I bet you and kristin could definitely get housing somewhere with one of the many from on here that live there, so you would only have to worry about airfare! Sounds like a lot that would be interested live more towards the east. I agree not focusing it around an event like nationals, it'd be fun if it was laid back and low key. Just fun.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sound fun, but too far for me! I've managed to meet over 30 past and present forum members while staying right here in California. 33, I think? Would be nice to meet you and Kiersten sometime, Jeremy.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

That sounds like a load of fun but my car would never make it. LOL I would love to meet you guys and gals.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Sound fun, but too far for me! I've managed to meet over 30 past and present forum members while staying right here in California. 33, I think? Would be nice to meet you and Kiersten sometime, Jeremy.



That would be awesome! We should get together. I still want to come check out a Fly ball event.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Here's an idea - have several locations and have the event at same time held at campground. Pick the closest or desired location. Maybe FaceTime or video tape so people can see what's going on at another location. Kinda like a rally.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Wherever you go, please document it! It'd be great to see what you all get up to, as it's unlikely I'll be able to attend


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I cannot plan much of anything until it's closer, military has too much variable.. BUT I would LOVE to pretend like everything will work out and help plan something like this!!! I think it's a fabulous idea. It could even be an Annual event that maybe even changes coasts/states. I'm already thinking about nametags with our forum name on it   LOL. Aw little pleasures.. thinking about this makes me smile! Plus it would be pretty amazing to see all these GSD together in one spot.. we'd sure cause a commotion! Of course there would likely have to be rules in place and "registration" so to speak like any other dog event. 

I seriously would LOVE this. Jeremy, count me in for the planning aspect when you guys start


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I would definitely be interested in this! It would depend on location, cuz I'm in Canada so have a little further to go. It would be fun to meet everyone and their dogs, see the dogs work and have fun. And I love Whitney's idea of nametags.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Is it illegal to teleport and drink?


Not yet so do it before it does!! lol


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Ruby'sMom said:


> Here's an idea - have several locations and have the event at same time held at campground. Pick the closest or desired location. Maybe FaceTime or video tape so people can see what's going on at another location. Kinda like a rally.


Yup I agree here!

Michigan here, and though I would love to meet some of you in person, it's just not realistic for me to spend $$$ to go that far west. But perhaps you should have Regional Get Togethers. That way people could have a better chance of attending based on their location.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mycobraracr said:


> I still want to come check out a Fly ball event.


How close are you to Truckee?  There's a tournament at Riverview Sport Park the weekend of 7/18 & 7/19. Melissa will be coming by to watch, and I always meet her for dinner while I'm there.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

> Originally Posted by Ruby'sMom:
> _Here's an idea - have several locations and have the event at a campground. Pick the closest or desired location. Maybe Facetime or video tape so people can see what's going on at another location. Kinda like a rally._


 I was thinking of having Regional meetings on the same date for those who can't make the trip to Colorado or wherever the main event is being held. For example, there are a lot of forum members in both Northern and Southern California, so hold a meeting mid-state or have two, one in Northern California and one is Southern California. Then post pictures of the main event and the regional meetings so those who could not attend will see what the missed.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Michigan and Ohio lots of members from there. I dont have a dog who could handle the get together but Id come just to see everyone and their pups.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Michigan and Ohio lots of members from there. I dont have a dog who could handle the get together but Id come just to see everyone and their pups.


Uh oh, if I bring Mr Bear, I might go home bear-less lmao!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How close are you to Truckee?  There's a tournament at Riverview Sport Park the weekend of 7/18 & 7/19. Melissa will be coming by to watch, and I always meet her for dinner while I'm there.



Kiersten and I might have to do that. Truckee is only 2.5 hours from us. That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

mycobraracr said:


> Kiersten and I might have to do that. Truckee is only 2.5 hours from us. That sounds like so much fun!



Truckee, truckee, truckee! How can you say no to Tahoe in the summer?!? Lol

There is always the obligatory dinner at Sunnyside after too.


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, 

I think this is a great idea; we can choose a place in the US 
and then the following year maybe choose a place in Canada.
I'll bet everyone would love the early Fall weather in either place, but
that all has to be worked out.

There is a ton of space in eastern TN where I live and there are many 
places to stay that allow pets. It is also much cheaper too.
Gas in TN right now is $2.34 a gallon; and rooms at a Best Western rated Hotel or Bed n Breakfast are around $68.00 a night.
The Cherokee National forest and Lake Watauga is in my backyard and camping permits are $9.50 for all you campers....Just a thought.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

mspiker03 said:


> Truckee, truckee, truckee! How can you say no to Tahoe in the summer?!? Lol
> 
> There is always the obligatory dinner at Sunnyside after too.





I'm 90% sure we are in! Kiersten seemed excited when I told her


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

mycobraracr said:


> I'm 90% sure we are in! Kiersten seemed excited when I told her



Cool. I can for sure go watch Saturday. Sunday I may have to work.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

mspiker03 said:


> Cool. I can for sure go watch Saturday. Sunday I may have to work.



We will most likely only go Saturday.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mycobraracr said:


> I'm 90% sure we are in! Kiersten seemed excited when I told her


:thumbup: I can guarantee it will be different from the sort of dog sport/s you're used to, lol. :wild: It's super fun though, and can be entertaining to watch. 

If you guys come, you shouldn't have any trouble finding me. I'll be the one with this crazy hairy beast.










Actually, there's a good possibility I'll be the only one with a GSD. There's one registered on another team that will probably be there, but as far as I know the dog is still in training and not racing yet. The only other GSD I know of that's racing in the state is on Orange Crush in Southern California. They do sometimes come to the Truckee tournament, but not always. Our club is Marin Running Riot.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

If we know the dates well in advance we'd love to attend. I think it's a great idea and our boys LOVE road trips!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :thumbup: I can guarantee it will be different from the sort of dog sport/s you're used to, lol. :wild: It's super fun though, and can be entertaining to watch.
> 
> If you guys come, you shouldn't have any trouble finding me. I'll be the one with this crazy hairy beast.
> 
> ...


I'm actually really excited to check it out. I love all sorts of dog events. Time to put it on the calendar.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

How about a CA Get together


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> How about a CA Get together


Though in FL, I would make this trek. I am from there and it would give multiple excuses to come home for a bit


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm silently listening  My ability to travel seems to vary quite a bit, but I would love to meet up with other members!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Sigh. All the cool kids live in CA.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> I'm silently listening  My ability to travel seems to vary quite a bit, but I would love to meet up with other members!



You want to go to Truckee with Kiersten and I? You can meet us at my house, and ride with us.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> awesome sunsets, and the micro-beer is better in MI


You guys have some great craft breweries. New Holland, Founders, I'm not a fan but everybody else likes Bells...


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

*maybe...*

If it will be in Cali than i can make that trek. I do like the thought of a get together with people in this forum. It would be fun!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Uh oh, if I bring Mr Bear, I might go home bear-less lmao!!!


That it a definite possibility.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> That it a definite possibility.


I don't think many people would like Bear in person. He is very vocal and barks a lot (he likes to let you know like hey I'm keeping an eye on you), but he's quick to follow you just in case you might have food...

He may not be GSD enough for a meet, he's definitely all Pyr in his head. Love my floofy I-could-care-less-about-pleasing-you pupper head 

The girls on the other hand would be okay, well LENA would be ok. Della might have a complete spazz attack from the over stimulation. I'd probably bring either Bear or Lena and leave Della until she's more sound. She is not in the least bit aggressive, but she has an ear piercing scream-bark


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Bring Bear. He will be my new best friend.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> You want to go to Truckee with Kiersten and I? You can meet us at my house, and ride with us.


:O That'd be awesome. I'll have to see if I can get that Saturday off, my work is iffy on Saturdays.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cschmidt88 said:


> :O That'd be awesome. I'll have to see if I can get that Saturday off, my work is iffy on Saturdays.




Do it!!!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Suggestion: I used to belong to a truck forum that had gatherings annually/semi annually. What they ended up doing was having regional meet ups. 

Upper Mid South - N. Kentucky would be able to pull in MI, OH, GA and maybe more doable for FL and some points to the mid-west. 

North East members could set up a more central location to their region and same with the West/Mid West.

Or do the Semi annual idea one meet up in spring, one in fall for instance and host them in different regions every year. 

We would share pictures on the forum so that all could enjoy the photos and stories from the various meet ups.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bear in person w/ all his fluffiness ohh yeah . I would make sure i had food. As for the girls well Daisy has a really shrill bleating lamb sound she made until she was like 7 . Oh not really an impressive sound and annoying. thundy hates all other dogs but loves ebevery human on th eplanet.She would find a place to sleep if it was just humans. Remember she and Chevy bite the Lab statue outside the vets office their first time ther. Lucky is to owy and sore for a visit three yaears ago he would have dealt with itas long as he was onleash.Love to meet your cook kids pack.


----------

